# S&W 1955 M25-2



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just picked this up yesterday. S&W Target in .45acp. Not rare but scarce around these parts. Will shoot .45acp or .45auto-rim.
Will be looking for Moon clips and .45 auto-rim brass.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet piece . ...


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Tasty


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Niiice $200.00 revolver...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea, $200, I wish.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was bidding on one last month but stopped at 700.00 Couldnt find it on the auction sight, but I think it went for 900 or more..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'll put it this way, stopped short of your bid, but was more than $200.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice!! I really like that bad boy


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It will feel right at home in the drawer with these two 25s in 45Colt.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I absolutely love my M25... I'd give away my 357's to keep my M25


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There was a m25 made with a tapered barrel, very scarce. I have never got to shoot one, but have handled one.
Like m24 44 spl. they seem to float in your hand. I do find myself shooting the m25s more than m29s. The two
that I have are extremely accurate. I shoot full wad cutters at 800fps. They are definitely target grade guns. Am
presently on the track of target 32/20.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> that I have are extremely accurate. I shoot full wad cutters at 800fps. They are definitely target grade guns. Am
> presently on the track of target 32/20.


Went to an auction last Weds. to buy a 32/20. Couldnt afford it. It was S&W it was a factory Reblue and sold for 650.00. If that helps you


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The one I'm looking at is a model of 1905, 3rd change, adjustable sights. Private owner, gun 80% finish, excellent mechanical. Found a school teacher who inherited 3 guns. Marlin shotgun, Wire Twist Double, and 
the prize- cleanest Win HI-Wall I've seen for years, also the most plain Jane version, in 25/20 single shot, not
the later 25/20 Winchester.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Let me put it this way, GREAT year but....that piece looks better for her age than I do.


----------

